# Knee Wound



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Ugh. Total bummer. I've had 3 knee surgeries... all I'll say is this... don't push it to get back. It could potentially make things worse in the long run.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> Ugh. Total bummer. I've had 3 knee surgeries... all I'll say is this... don't push it to get back. It could potentially make things worse in the long run.


Yeah, i didnt want to be the downer but March seems too early to ride after a significant knee injury even if its not surgery. BUT for all i know, tis but a flesh wound


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm no doctor, but if the injury is just a cut through the skin, id think the only risk you'd run is ripping it back open and causing scaring. Obviously something you want to avoid, but it isn't like a knee surgery where if you push it too early could end up causing a lot of problems.


----------



## charlotteturnip (Feb 24, 2018)

CelliniKS said:


> I'm no doctor, but if the injury is just a cut through the skin, id think the only risk you'd run is ripping it back open and causing scaring. Obviously something you want to avoid, but it isn't like a knee surgery where if you push it too early could end up causing a lot of problems.


Yeah I was super lucky in the sense I didn't tear or damage any bones or structures. It essentially is a severe cut over a mobile joint. 



kriegs13 said:


> Yeah, i didnt want to be the downer but March seems too early to ride after a significant knee injury even if its not surgery. BUT for all i know, tis but a flesh wound


So sad, I want it to be healed and strong enough to ride, I know I can't go full send like I wanted to  but yeah sucks so bad.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

If all it is is stitches and no ligg,tendon, etc damage just do your best with over the counter products to help it heal faster. I'd expect a few days after stitches out you'd be pretty good. You can always tape it before you go just in case


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I would snowboard after 10 days or so. Mainly when the skin is healed.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Interesting that they said you can’t run the marathon. Is that because you can’t train now or they were talking about healing? Skin and soft tissues heal pretty quick and the only risk is to reopen the wound from trauma. The skin over the knee takes a lot of stress but should be good to go in two-three weeks. I would try to protect it. But if the investing fascia of the muscle is sutured it is more like 6-8 weeks. The underlying muscle has to heal itself. If the tendon to knee was injured you would be in a knee immobilizer and dreaming about next season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charlotteturnip (Feb 24, 2018)

They said no running or trampolining for 3 months (I work at a tramp place). It was a real bad laceration, they weren't sure they were going to be able to close it in a&e, but my patella tendon was intact so I was very lucky in that sense. I'm sure my knee works just fine too, I'm just not allowed to test it because of the stitches. 

I have another follow up at the fracture clinic in a couple of days, I'll ask that doctors opinion too.


----------



## charlotteturnip (Feb 24, 2018)

Update if anyone wanted to know: Attended fracture clinic today for stitches removal, they aren't ready to come out so going back in another weeks time, that'll be 15 days with stitches. 

Looking less likely I'll be out on the slopes in 3 weeks


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Not the end of the world. Stitches in for two weeks is normal for that part of body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

